# Hooray for refurbed gear from the Canon store



## ahsanford (Apr 25, 2016)

I've heard everyone's glowing take on the quality of refurb'd lenses, but I actually had never snapped one up myself before last week. Just picked up a 35mm f/2 IS USM refurb from the Canon store. 

I was hard-pressed to see _anything_ -- scuffing, wear, dust, etc. -- different than a factory new lens (other than the packaging, of course). 

It's a sharp piece of kit as well. No AFMA needed on my 5D3, but I recognize that's luck of the draw to some extent. Just took it on a long weekend away and was properly impressed with how it performed.

Hip hip hooray for Canon Store refurbs. I'm pleased as punch with my first. Now if only if I could find refurb'd first party hoods and refurb'd B+W filters... 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2016)

I trust you're aware of the _real_ problem with your new lens...it's 15mm too wide.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I trust you're aware of the _real_ problem with your new lens...it's 15mm too wide.



As my moral compass, it's good to know that CR did not change while I was away. 

- A


----------



## bholliman (Apr 25, 2016)

I've purchased 5 refurb lenses from Canon Direct (35 f/2 IS, 24-70 f/2.8 II, 24-70 f/4 IS, 100 f/2.8L and 135 f/2) and all are excellent! Every lens was flawless physically and excellent optically. With the same 1-year warranty as with new products, I may never buy another new lens again.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 25, 2016)

I picked up a 8-15mm on Friday and couldn't be happier. Plus here in South Africa it comes with a 2 year warranty. Now I can sell my manual focus Samyang lenses help to fund the 5D-next.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 25, 2016)

bholliman said:


> I've purchased 5 lenses from Canon Direct (35 f/2 IS, 24-70 f/2.8 II, 24-70 f/4 IS, 100 f/2.8L and 135 f/2) and all are excellent! Every lens was flawless physically and excellent optically. With the same 1-year warranty as with new products, I may never buy another new lens again.



I'm done buying lenses for the foreseeable future. I need to improve my skills with what I have.

Unless, you know... if _that_ one comes. That's a tectonic "disturbance in the force" sort of event I have to respond to.

- A


----------



## Refurb7 (Apr 25, 2016)

Be sure to check that 35/2 IS lens for de-centering, i.e. all 4 corners should be equally sharp when focus is on a flat object perpendicular to the lens.


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > I've purchased 5 lenses from Canon Direct (35 f/2 IS, 24-70 f/2.8 II, 24-70 f/4 IS, 100 f/2.8L and 135 f/2) and all are excellent! Every lens was flawless physically and excellent optically. With the same 1-year warranty as with new products, I may never buy another new lens again.
> ...



I hope it comes before my B&H rewards expire!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2016)

I've bought many cameras and lenses from the refurb store, but I do find the prices are sometimes higher than new units, so buyer beware.

I've never bought a 50mm refurb, I have no interest in one.

Does that qualify me to tell Canon that "*We don't want a new 50mm lens*"


----------



## DavidA (Apr 25, 2016)

I bought a 200-400, saved $3,000 off retail price, included hard side case, and lens was perfect. I tested the lens and then had it checked out and calibrated by a local repair shop. Only a needed +1 AFM @ 400mm (560) when TC was engaged. I would write that one off to differences in equipment calibration. 

Very happy customer with cash in my pocket!


----------



## bholliman (Apr 26, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> I'm done buying lenses for the foreseeable future. I need to improve my skills with what I have.
> 
> Unless, you know... if _that_ one comes. That's a tectonic "disturbance in the force" sort of event I have to respond to.
> - A



Yeah... I've said that a few times, but it never last for long  My lens wish list only has 4 on it now, but it will grow. I know, I need to spend more time shooting and less time thinking about gear! :


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 13, 2016)

I just made my first purchase from refurb store, the 100-400 ii. It looks brand new to me, except for no box (as someone else has said). In a way I think this may be safer than buying a new lens, since a Canon tech has presumably spent much more time working on it than the cursory test that a new lens gets?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 13, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> I just made my first purchase from refurb store, the 100-400 ii. It looks brand new to me, except for no box (as someone else has said). In a way I think this may be safer than buying a new lens, since a Canon tech has presumably spent much more time working on it than the cursory test that a new lens gets?



I think that the number of issues are about the same. In many, if not most cases, issues with a lens are due to damage in shipping. The shippers can do amazing things to a lens. Roger at lens rentals has discussed the issues they have with shipping damage, and a lens tested and working perfectly arriving at the destination in non working or with AF or IS issues. Many people just do not understand this and blame Canon for the issue.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 13, 2016)

Canon refurbs are excellent. I had some plastic internal stripping occur with my 85 after a few months of regular use. sent it in and came back good to go! I only had to pay for shipping it there.


----------



## slclick (Jun 13, 2016)

I have followed the refurb tracker for years and one thing that stands out all of a sudden is the availability of the 400 5.6. Furthermore it's $849!. A little voice tells me there must be a Mk2 on the way but I know one isn't truly an indicator of the other, just wishful thinking. Still......$849!


----------



## IcyBergs (Jun 13, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> MrFotoFool said:
> 
> 
> > I just made my first purchase from refurb store, the 100-400 ii. It looks brand new to me, except for no box (as someone else has said). In a way I think this may be safer than buying a new lens, since a Canon tech has presumably spent much more time working on it than the cursory test that a new lens gets?
> ...



Canon is still to blame for shipping issues, if not on all products from them, at the very least new products. Almost as much time and effort is spent engineering the packaging and testing it to be robust to the worst case transport scenarios, so it's not an unrealistic consumer expectation that all products they purchase arrive fully functional each and every time they purchase a new lens.

As far as lensrentals in concerned, despite the fact that they ship in very heaving packaging material they do not ship in the original box with the original shipping materials that were designed specifically for that lens. I can see them having a much higher rate of defects caused by shipping than from a Canon shipped product. 

I've never purchased a refurb, but I have been tempted by the recent sale. From what others are saying it doesn't appear that lenses are shipping in their original packaging which may increase risk of shipping damage, but as others have pointed out the warranty and return policy really transfers all the risk back to Canon and not the consumer. Which is as it should be, a shipping defect is their fault, they own it...good for them.


----------



## slclick (Jun 13, 2016)

All of my refurb purchases have been packed better than most new buys. They come double boxed in a thicker than the new packaging and I just can't buy the scenario that this is Canon's fault (at least in most to all cases) Shippers do most damage 99/100. Stuff breaks, things happen....I don't care if it's a Kia or a Lexus, Apple or Samsung, Canon or Sony....you're going to get a lemon now and then. I think if you take a good look at the info available out there, you'll find much more happy customers for Canon refurb than not. 

Do yourself a favor and go one step further and use the CLP. Save even more $$


----------

